# Application reclite



## Libellule92 (9 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'application rec lite pour mes enregistrement d'entretien et j'en ai un qui est très long 1562mb néanmoins la durée affiche 0 seconde et impossible de le lire!!!!
Pouvez vous m'aider???

Merci


----------



## adixya (9 Septembre 2014)

Si tu vas dans iTunes / iPad / Apps, que tu descends et que tu sélectionnes rec lite, il y a bien une liste de fichiers qui s'affiche sur la droite ? Et dans ce cas si tu recopies le fichier sur ton mac ou PC sera-t-il toujours illisible ?


----------



## Libellule92 (9 Septembre 2014)

Non rien aucun fichier n'apparaît!


----------



## adixya (10 Septembre 2014)

Arf je pense que l'appli n'a pas du fonctionner. Fais un test avec un nouvel enregistrement et essayé d'écouter le fichier...


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2014)

À mon avis, ton fichier est trop gros et du coup, rien n'a été enregistré. J'ai déjà eu le souci avec l'enregistreur interne de l'iPhone.

Ce qui est le plus rageant, c'est que cela arrive sur de longs enregistrements. Depuis, je coupe régulièrement afin d'avoir au moins une partie en cas de plantage dû à la mémoire saturée.


----------



## Libellule92 (10 Septembre 2014)

Il est donc impossible de récupérer cet enregistrement?

Merci de votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------

J'ai essayé de faire un enregistrement d'une minute ça fonctionne bien pour le lire mais il n'apparaît pas dans réglage application rec lite!! Jsui dégouté que l'enregistrement le plus important ne fonctionne pas!


----------



## Gwen (11 Septembre 2014)

Franchement. Je pense que c'est foutu. 

Je tenterais quand même une chose. Quand tu connecte l'appareil sur iTunes , dans la liste des applications, est ce que tu peut voir une piste énorme dans le logiciel ayant servis à l'enregistrer ?

Si oui, charge ce fichier sur ton ordi et essaye de changer son extension pour l'ouvrir sur QuickTime par exemple. 

Je ne vois que du bidouillages pour arrive à tes fin. Mais ça semble vraiment un miracle si ça marchait.


----------



## Libellule92 (17 Septembre 2014)

Grrrr j'ai essayé mais ça ne marche pas! 
J'ai tout essayé pour extraire ce fichier mais rien!


----------

